# Goodbye Shadow, my Beautiful Big, Black Bun



## LuvaBun

Yesterday, after a brave fight against illness, I had to let my beautiful Shadow go to The Bridge :bigtears:

My heart is breaking,and I feel so numb - I miss him already. He had been such a big part of my life for over 5 1/2 years, and has left a huge hole in my heart.

All Shadow ever wanted from life was an endless supply of food, and some bunny to love. I got him from a shelter in the UK, after he had been rescued from a hutch, where his companion rabbit had already starved to death (the reason that he always ate everything in sight, in case he never got fed again). We adopted him as a friend for Pernod (R.I.P), but it took 10 months before she actually accepted him, and when she did, he was so happy to have a bunny to groom him and love on him. 

In 2008, we emigrated to Canada, and the bunnies came with us. Shadow loved it here straight away, especially going into the garden, but after 4 months, Pernod passed away, and Shadow was alone again. We adopted Jester from the Humane Society, but he hated Shadow - and never stopped hating him. Shadow wanted to be his friend and stuck his nose through Jesters cage bars, only for Jester to bite it off!!! After our wonderful vet re-attached it, Shadow was as handsome as ever, but it meant we could never let them near each other again, and Shadow longed for a bunny friend.

In August 2009, we, with the help of Pet_Bunny, adopted Georgia, a girl from the Humane Society that was about to be euthanised. She was older (6 at the time) and had a few health problems, but she and Shadow got along together from the beginning, and it was wonderful to see them snuggling together - he was truly a happy boy. When we rescued Bonnie in March 2011, he got on well with her, but as she was bonded to Jester, he only ever saw her occasionally.

About a year ago, Shadow seemed to forget that he was neutered and started spraying . It gradually got worse, and a vet visit showed he had arthritis in his spine and hip, and the vet thought that he may be spraying because he didn't feel 100% and wanted to prove he was still strong. From January onwards he was on painkillers (Metacam and Gabapentin ) and when his movement became impaired, he had acupuncture, which worked wonders, and gave him a lot of his movement back.

However, his spraying became worse, and blood tests showed that he had a tumour on his adrenal gland. An operation wasn't possible, so we decided with the vet to control his pain, and as long as he was happy and had quality of life we would do whatever we could. The reason I haven't been around the forum very much is due to caring for him, and cleaning up after him (washing the Bunny Room several times a day and steam cleaning carpets).

And up until this weekend, things were OK, but on Saturday, there was a huge change in Shadow. He didn't eat his supper friday night, or breakfast Saturday morning, which, for a Bunny that lived for food, wasn't a good sign. We syringed him Critical Care, but by Sunday, he was fighting that and and it was so upsetting to see him fight the syringe. He had even lost interest in Georgia, and moved away every time she went near. The final spark had gone from him, and he just seemed so tired, I knew he was telling me that it was ' time' .

So Sunday, we spent the day telling him how special he was, and how we all loved him. We took him into the garden and let him sit in his favourite spot in the flower bed. Then yesterday, we went to the vet for the last time. Shadow is well known there (as the 'Bunny with the nose job') and a lot came and said "Goodbye" to him. It was his favourite vet that sent him on his way, and John and I took Georgia along, and we all said our "Goodbyes". He looked so peaceful, and although my heart is broken, I'm sure we did the best thing for him. We are having him cremated, and his ashes will come back to us, so he is at home with us again.

So, goodbye, my beautiful boy. You gave us so many happy memories - of jumping on the bed at 4 am wanting to play: of stealing cookies from our plate and having us chase you around to get them back; of your lop-sided binkies, as only a big bunny can do;of cuddles in front of the TV, only to find you had chewed the buttons off the remote (we had 7 TV remotes in all);of your patience and laid back character, of your joy of everything, of you wanting to be friends with everything and everyone, from the feral cats, to the baby magpies in the garden.

I love you, Shadow, and I always will. Wait for us at the Bridge.






Shadow in his sandbox, when still in the UK






Close up





Ready for Halloween






Kisses for Daddy











With Georgia






Making friends with a baby magpie







Relaxing

Jan


----------



## hln917

Oh Jan, I'm so sorry. What a beautiful story, thank you for giving Shadow a second chance and a wonderful life. Hugs to you and your husband.


----------



## Kipcha

I'm so sorry to hear about Shadow  You gave him a wonderful life despite the rough start he had.


----------



## cheryl

Oh Jan..i'm so very sorry for your loss...i remember when Shadow came into your life...he was a very lucky boy.

Many hugs to you..


----------



## LakeCondo

He had a great & happy life. You did all you could & he's now no longer suffering.

My condolences to you & Georgia. I hope she's not too lost without him. You can comfort each other.


----------



## agnesthelion

What a beautiful story and what a great life you gave him. Loved looking at the pics. I especially love the kisses for daddy one 

So sorry for your loss. Thank you for sharing your story. Brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## SOOOSKA

Oh Jan, I'm heart broken, when I saw his name my heart just sank:cry1:.

I'm so so sorry your beautiful Shadow has gone to Rainbow Bridge:rainbow:. It is such a difficult decision to make but i truelly think they let us know when they are ready. He was so lucky to have you, John and georgia with him when he took his final journey.

How's Georgia doing?:inlove:

Hugs:hug1

Susan:bunnyangel2:


----------



## Ape337

I am so sorry for your loss. I made the same decision for my beloved rotti last August strangely enough for an adrenal tumor. The point is you loved your bunny and gave him a wonderful life. ray:


----------



## Nancy McClelland

We're sorry you lost your beautiful big boy. We had to make the same decision for our girl Coal last month--not easy, but it was the right decision. Words are so inadequate. Rest in peace big boy and binky free with our little Coal.


----------



## Samara

:sad:


----------



## fuzz16

im so sorry he sounds like a special boy who had it tough. binky free Shadow


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws

I'm so sorry for your loss.. hoping you can find happiness in a time such as this one. Binky Free Shadow!


----------



## gmas rabbit

So sorry for your loss of Shadow. What a wonderful guy, and what pleasure he gave you. He is free of pain, back to his usual healthy self. Binky free big guy.


----------



## katherine at sacred stories

I am so sorry for your loss. Shadow was just beautiful and so loved. I know how much it hurts to loose a treasured bunny. Your tribute and photographs brought tears to my eyes.

Binkie Free, Shadow!


----------



## Pipp

:bigtears:

So sorry Jan... I remember so clearly Shadow coming into your care. 

And what great care it was. He had a rough start before he found you, but you made it up to him a million times over. 

So very sorry. 


sas :sad:


----------



## JimD

I'm so sorry Jan. :tears2:

Shadow was such a special part of the forum.....and always will be.

Binky free big guy!!
We'll see you on the other side some day.

ray::rainbow:


----------



## LuvaBun

Thank you, everyone.

I am still pretty much a wreck - fine one minute, then something just reminds me and I start crying again. I especially miss our cuddles in the evening - he would come into the living room for an hour or two on his own, and we would lay on the floor watching TV. Now there's just this huge gap ....:sigh:

Susan - Georgia is doing much better than I thought she would, In fact, something strange has happened. She has always been bad with a poopy butt, and usually pooped and pee'd in various places. But since Shadow has gone, she has been extremely clean - running to use her litter tray no matter where she is, and so far we haven't had to clean her, where we used to have to do it at least once a day. She has also taken Shadow's job of sleeping under my bed at night, which she never has before. She is spending a couple of hours with Jester and Bonnie in the evening, which gives her a bit of company, and seems quite happy to be on her own during the day. Of course, she is getting extra cuddles from John and I.

I just miss Shadow so much 

Jan


----------



## JimD

:hug2:


----------



## TinysMom

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!

I log onto RO for a few minutes and this is one of the first things I see. I'm sitting here in tears.

I'm so sorry for your loss. I remember when you adopted Shadow - how can it have been so long - and yet so short - of a period of time?

I'm so sorry for your loss. Words just aren't enough to tell you how sorry I am.....


----------



## LuvaBun

:hug2: Thank you!

Peg, I always thought of Shadow as a kind of smaller version of Tiny - same kind of looks and laid back personality, and friends with everyone. I know you have had some sad losses recently, and I'm sorry. I haven't been around as much as I'd like but, as you know, having a dependent bunny can take a whole lot of time. Still, I wish he was still here to spend it on 

Jan


----------



## TinysMom

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> :hug2: Thank you!
> 
> Peg, I always thought of Shadow as a kind of smaller version of Tiny - same kind of looks and laid back personality, and friends with everyone. I know you have had some sad losses recently, and I'm sorry. I haven't been around as much as I'd like but, as you know, having a dependent bunny can take a whole lot of time. Still, I wish he was still here to spend it on
> 
> Jan


I think the reason this hit me so hard is Shadow did remind me of Tiny a lot....

I understand how they take a lot of work - but you'd do anything to have them back for a while longer...


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Binky Free Shadow. Missing you... :sad:


----------



## maisy&layla

I'm so sorry to hear that. 

Excellent pics and it sounds like you gave him such an amazing life.


----------



## LuvaBun

*TinysMom wrote*


> I understand how they take a lot of work - but you'd do anything to have them back for a while longer...


You are right, Peg. Despite some days being worn out after cleaning, giving him his meds, then cleaning him, I feel a bit lost now not having to do that :sigh:

Stan, thank you for posting that lovely picture. I still have the one of Shadow and Pebbles on my fridge - she was so tiny next to him, but he was always so gentle - though sometimes a bit boisterous - with her.


----------



## JadeIcing

I saw the name an instantly knew. I am so sorry.  RIP Shadow


----------



## myheart

When I read your post on your blog about the acupuncture helping Shadow, I thought you might have a glimmer of hope, of possible healing. I guess there is no good outcome for tumors/cancers in bunnies.

It sounds like Georgia is taking over as big-bun of the house. How sweet of her to take over some of Shadow's responsibilities. We all grieve in our own way...

Rest in PeaceShadow. Pernod has her sweetie to keep her company once again. I hope they are happy doing tons of binkies at The Bridge. :rainbow:

** so many hugs to you ** :hug:


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Jan, I am so, so sorry  Shadow was a super special bunny and will be remembered by many! Binky free, Shadow! Yesterday I bought a piece of fabric at a fabric store covered with bunnies doing all kinds of fun bunny activities. Bought it because it looks like my idea of bunny heaven. There is a black bunny just like Shadow! I will think of your sweetie as well as my own buns when I look at it.


----------



## Elliot

I am so very sorry for your loss.:feelbetter:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

Oh no Jan - I am so sorry to hear this. Poor Shadow! I was very lucky in having the pleasure to meet him when you pet-sat Millie for me, and I loved how the two of them became friends. What a lovely, kind bunny he was.

I'm so sorry for your loss Jan. I hope you are ok.


----------



## Bamboodles

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## LuvaBun

I collected Shadows ashes from the vet yesterday - he came home!

It was harder than I thought. It seems so final now, not like he is just staying at Stan's, but the reality that he is never coming back really hit me hard.

Thank you all for your kind thoughts and words. It means a lot. :hug:

Jan


----------



## christinebunnies

Oh my dear Jan - what a beautiful big boy! What a precious precious bunny - I am so very sorry - he loved you and was so beloved as only a bunny can be by a very devoted bunny slave - his story is heartbreaking and so touching - he looks so happy and content in those pictures - so happy you took him into your home. life and heart - you made the world a beautiful place for him - I can see Shadow was well and dearly loved and Shadow knew that - He is definately one of a kind and will always be a part of you - you will see him again when our Lord and Saviour returns. He looks just like my Sullen except she is white and he is black - she always likes to sleep outstretched with her head on the floor like that. I am so very sorry more than any words can say. All I can say is that people like you make the world a more beautiful place.


----------



## christinebunnies

Oh my dear Jan - what a beautiful big boy! What a precious precious bunny - I am so very sorry - he loved you and was so beloved as only a bunny can be by a very devoted bunny slave - his story is heartbreaking and so touching - he looks so happy and content in those pictures - so happy you took him into your home. life and heart - you made the world a beautiful place for him - I can see Shadow was well and dearly loved and Shadow knew that - He is definately one of a kind and will always be a part of you - you will see him again when our Lord and Saviour returns. He looks just like my Sullen except she is white and he is black - she always likes to sleep outstretched with her head on the floor like that. I am so very sorry more than any words can say. All I can say is that people like you make the world a more beautiful place.


----------

